# Imitator breeding somewhat excessively.



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

So two weeks ago today I got what I think are 3.1.0 chazuta's from UE. Since then I have seen possibly 8-10 eggs,all of which have been fertilized and have/had tads. I am feeding once a day, using repashy superfly and calcium plus. My concern is that my female might be getting overworked. The four are in a 60g cube with lots of elevation space and 9 broms. There is no aggression between males, the other two don't seem to be I interested in the female at all. Is she good? Also my temp sits aroun 25C a little warm I think. I


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

She'll be fine. If she wasn't laying eggs that were being fertilized she would be laying feeder eggs for the tadpoles she was caring for. Just keep up the supplements.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

nburns said:


> She'll be fine. If she wasn't laying eggs that were being fertilized she would be laying feeder eggs for the tadpoles she was caring for. Just keep up the supplements.


Vitamin A being the most important IMO.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Gamble said:


> Vitamin A being the most important IMO.


Second. Just make sure it's preformed such as retinol and carotenoids. Calcium Plus has it in it and then there is the standalone supplement: Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL :: By Product Name :: Vitamin A Plus - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

dylanserbin said:


> I am feeding once a day, using repashy superfly and calcium plus.


Are you dusting the flies with culture media?


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

9 eggs in 14 days? Didn't know a single female would do that many. Have you seen all the males call? Any possibility that you have 2 pairs on there? Otherwise congrats and yeah I would probably just make sure they had proper nutrition. I agree with the vitamin A but I would be careful with that as well as an overdose can be pretty nasty.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

HoundDog has a point...er, I mean FoxHound  Imitators generally leave clutches of 2 or 3 eggs, with 4 being a monster clutch. If you have had them for 2 weeks, there is a strong possibility that you really lucked out and got 2 pair.


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

Really? That would be sweet if I got a two pair. I have only seen one call so far, And the other two are not as bodacious as my female. So there is a possibility that the other two just havnt "grown" into their figure yet.  ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

Its also possible your frog is just "easy" . Do you ever see the other frogs "high five"?


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

my frogz aint no slutz


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

I would say that the two pair theory is correct. Is the bodacious one you refer to as your female possibly the other male. In my limited experience the females are the shy ones. You may at some point want to make another viv for your second pair as well if you do indeed have two pairs. But for now it could just be one male fertilizing two clutches so try to wait it out until you are sure. Not familiar with chazutas but the things I have read say thumbs are happiest as a pair and very rarely a trio. So you may be even more lucky than you initially thought. Again congrats on the new frogs seems like they got right to work.


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

All it took was a little George Michaels' Careless Whisper during subsequent feedings.. and before i knew it.. tadpoles.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

FoxHound said:


> 9 eggs in 14 days? Didn't know a single female would do that many. Have you seen all the males call? Any possibility that you have 2 pairs on there? Otherwise congrats and yeah I would probably just make sure they had proper nutrition. I agree with the vitamin A but I would be careful with that as well as an overdose can be pretty nasty.


I had a pair of veradero that would lay 1-3 eggs every other day. She laid more than 9 eggs in a 14 day period.....


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

dylanserbin said:


> my frogz aint no slutz


in this case you may want them to be ... more Chazutas, lol


----------



## kevchandler (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats with the eggs. I also have a pair of banded imitators that seem to lay Large clutches . The last clutch was 5 eggs and clutch before this was 4 this was also over a 10-14 day period .


----------

